# Most annoying Video Game character?



## Darkwing (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, which one do you think is most annoying?

For me, this creepy motherfucker:

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/oblivion/images/thumb/f/f6/AdoringFan.jpg/180px-AdoringFan.jpg

You will get it if you played the game.

EDIT: But honestly. Oblivion wouldn't be the same without the Adoring Fan, so he's the kind of annoying that you can't live without.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 17, 2009)

Adoring Fan is _nothing_ next to Noober if you happen to run across him accidentally.

EDIT:  Or the hidden man in Nashkel who summons a hostile legion of never ending exploding soldiers that cannot be stopped even by his death.  Come to think of it, Nashkel is not a good place to meet people.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Slippy Toad

/thread


----------



## Trevfox (Oct 17, 2009)

I agree with darkwing the adoring fan ruined the thrill of winning the arena


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 17, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> I agree with darkwing the adoring fan ruined the thrill of winning the arena



But you gotta admit, he's fun as hell to kill :twisted:


----------



## Zhael (Oct 17, 2009)

King Toad from Super Mario Bros. 3.
Every time you beat the world, he recites the same long-ass lecture.


----------



## Trevfox (Oct 17, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> But you gotta admit, he's fun as hell to kill :twisted:


 
This^ i cant even believe how many videos there are on youtube of people shooting him off cliffs


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 17, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> This^ i cant even believe how many videos there are on youtube of people shooting him off cliffs



Yeah, but if you got the PC Version of Oblivion, you can be more creative in killing him with all the mods they have out there :twisted:


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 17, 2009)

Navi

Real /thread


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm going to go with Tingle.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 17, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Navi
> 
> Real /thread





Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm going to go with Tingle.




Yep, the thread's over.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

Lakitu in the original Super Mario Bros.  Fucking prick.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Lakitu in the original Super Mario Bros.  Fucking prick.


I don't have a problem with him until World 8-2


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

You know, there are a shit-ton of annoying characters that aren't necessarily the MOST annoying that I would love to give honorable mentions to.

Ukkiki (I think that's his name) from Mario 64.  GIVE ME BACK MY CAP YOU PRICK.
Myron and Lynette from Fallout 2.
Three Dog from Fallout 3 (SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP)
Every fucking NPC from Oblivion who remarks upon your high skills or stats.  "How about mixing me up a potion?" "Look at the muscles on you!"
Zell from Final Fantasy 8.  He goes beyond "shitty character" into the realm of "fucking annoying".


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Three Dog from Fallout 3 (SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP)


 
"WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU SAW A TREE?"

Uhh...  Rose in MGS2.
_Stop calling me, woman._


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

The Dog from Duck Hunt.


----------



## Taernost (Oct 17, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm going to go with Tingle.



_*TINGLE...*_

To this day whenever I see him in any game, I have to try to destroy him; what's worse is, he sometimes can get you back for that behavior, but it only fuels my loathing for him all the more...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

Taernost said:


> _*TINGLE...*_
> 
> To this day whenever I see him in any game, I have to try to destroy him; what's worse is, he sometimes can get you back for that behavior, but it only fuels my loathing for him all the more...


 
You were a player who would always pop his balloon on the Great Bay Coast level on Smash Bros' Melee, weren't you?


----------



## Slade (Oct 17, 2009)

Miles Prower. I hate that squeaky little fucker.

Adoring Fan is annoying too. Slippy Toad is a classic obnoxious character.

Also, that "HEY LISTEN" fairy. >.<


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2009)

Slade said:


> Miles Prower. I hate that squeaky little fucker.


...

-cries-

Also, all my ideas were taken, darn it! D<


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

SirRob said:


> ...
> 
> -cries-
> 
> Also, all my ideas were taken, darn it! D<


 
You can have Big the Cat.

He's LITERALLY retarded for you, the player's "entertainment".


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Dear gawd, how I hate the adoring fan, I don't even have Oblivion, and I feel like chopping his head off :V

When Ever I see my bro playing Oblivion, I start yelling at him to kill him :V


----------



## Wreth (Oct 17, 2009)

The aodring fan really isn't that annoying. You tell him to piss off and he does. What's the big deal?


----------



## Zhael (Oct 17, 2009)

WAIT...
The mime that shows up at parties on the original Sims.  That mofo doesn't leave until the party is over and steals your crap.  I turn the Move_Objects__On cheat and delete him.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> The aodring fan really isn't that annoying. You tell him to piss off and he does. What's the big deal?


And he's great for sneak training.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

Protip for dealing with the Adoring Fan:

Frenzy spell.

That's all.


----------



## Riptor (Oct 17, 2009)

Chip, from Sonic Unleashed. He's a wee bit more tolerable than Sonic's other sidekicks, but his "SONNNNNICCCCC" still gets old, fast. Also, what did feeding him do? Seemed like a waste of perfectly good XP to me.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Protip for dealing with the Adoring Fan:
> 
> Frenzy spell.
> 
> That's all.



Or push him off a cliff. That's what I did. Then felt bad and used the console to resurrect him.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Chip, from Sonic Unleashed. He's a wee bit more tolerable than Sonic's other sidekicks, but his "SONNNNNICCCCC" still gets old, fast. Also, what did feeding him do? Seemed like a waste of perfectly good XP to me.



I can do you one better.

Prince Tricky from Star Fox Adventures.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Or push him off a cliff. That's what I did. Then felt bad and used the console to resurrect him.



Dive Rock lol.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 17, 2009)

Beggers/hobos in Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Kokusho (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmmm... the most annoying hero has to be Atsuma from Enchanted Arms.

Most annoying support character? Waaaaaayyyyy too many to name. IE: The stupid adorable things from the Tales series (like Mieu).


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

The guy with the spear from Dynasty Warriors 5 or 6. Holy shit I played 3 levels as him and he repeated the same thing every 5 seconds during combat, and his voice was just too fucking annoying.

Edit: Now that I think about it, pretty much any character that constantly shouts the same thing over and over in combat.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> The guy with the spear from Dynasty Warriors 5 or 6. Holy shit I played 3 levels as him and he repeated the same thing every 5 seconds during combat, and his voice was just too fucking annoying.



From Shu? Zhao Yun?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 17, 2009)

In Xenosaga II and III, Momo was annoying as fuck, due to the voice they cast for her.

Navi is also annoying, from LoZ OOC. "Hey"! "Hey!" "Listen!"....Argh!!!!!!!!!!

Also the girl in Resident Evil 4, Ashely? Annoying as fuck to try to keep alive and dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> From Shu? Zhao Yun?



I don't know their names, he wore blue and after you killed a bunch a people he'd shout: "Another has fallen to my spear!!"


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I don't know their names, he wore blue and after you killed a bunch a people he'd shout: "Another has fallen to my spear!!"



Yeah, that's Zhao Yun.  Horrid voice actor.  Xiao Qiao (one of the two fan-wielding lolis of Wu) is horrid-sounding as well.  Voice acting all around is pretty horrid in DW.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Edit: Now that I think about it, pretty much any character that constantly shouts the same thing over and over in combat.


Pokemon?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Pokemon?



They don't really talk in the games, though. Unless they added that in the recent ones.

I'm talking about the guy in Mercenaries 2 and stuff like that. Same thing with "I'm out of ammo!" "Reloading!"

I don't need to here that shit every five seconds.

Also: support characters over radios constantly saying "Hurry up!" "You're almost out of time!"

"I know, I can _see_ the fucking blinking red clock, god dammit."


----------



## Surgat (Oct 17, 2009)

The owl from _The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_, and Navi from the same game.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Surgat said:


> The owl from _The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_, and Navi from the same game.



I think there was several Owls in OoT, because if you go to a certain spot in Hyrule Field, you can actually see TWO owls in different spots at the same time.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I can do you one better.
> 
> Prince Tricky from Star Fox Adventures.


 This^
I also hate Steve from Resident Evil:CVX I whish for an option to blow his head off


----------



## Attaman (Oct 18, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Also the girl in Resident Evil 4, Ashely? Annoying as fuck to try to keep alive and dumb as a box of rocks.



"Alright, I shot the trap in the center of the map.  As long as you don't run way the fuck against that wall, you won't hit anything.  Now, let's go."
*Five seconds later, while walking in a _straight line_ in the _center_ of the map, CHNK!*
"Leon!"

This does make me give an honorable mention to all the people you ever needed to escort in Morrowind.  Give them an open field, and don't walk / crawl forward.  Go forward for twenty seconds.  Turn around.  Wonder where escort disappeared to.  Run back for a minute and find them going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Taernost (Oct 18, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> You were a player who would always pop his balloon on the Great Bay Coast level on Smash Bros' Melee, weren't you?



You'd better believe it, and that's how I learned the little jerk can do 1% damage with his arm flailing. But it was worth it, the greedy little money-grubbing, exploitational, _inconsiderate_...


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 18, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Or push him off a cliff. That's what I did. Then felt bad and used the console to resurrect him.



No, just leave him there, don't worry, he'll come back in about 3 days to a week in game time.


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Oct 18, 2009)

The robo-chao from Sonic Adventure 2.
Though you can attack and damage him... >:3.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 18, 2009)

Taernost said:


> You'd better believe it, and that's how I learned the little jerk can do 1% damage with his arm flailing. But it was worth it, the greedy little money-grubbing, exploitational, _inconsiderate_...



... 40 something year old gay fairy?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> ... 40 something year old gay fairy?


 
It's cute that they bothered giving him some back story and a father.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 18, 2009)

Carth Onasi, from Knights of the Old Republic.  He was such a queer.


----------



## Notebookpanda (Oct 18, 2009)

I found Tidus in FFX to be very annoying and whiny. >.>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

Notebookpanda said:


> *Everyone *found Tidus in FFX to be very annoying and whiny. >.>


 
Fiiiiix'd.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 18, 2009)

For me, it's gotta be a tie between Slippy and Navi, unless there are any other characters I loathe that I can't think of right now. Tingle would be up there with Navi and Slippy, but... I thought he was alright in Majora's Mask. Sue me.


----------



## Taernost (Oct 18, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> ... 40 something year old gay fairy?



You know, the age is creepy, but I could live with it; the mental delusion (him thinking he is a fairy, I mean, despite all evidence to the contrary) is acceptable too, all things considered. But when he sent me a CoD letter in Wind Waker that cost 200+_1_ rupees to cover, and you start the game only able to carry 200 rupees, and part of the information in that letter helps you find out how to increase your rupee carrying limit, and you need that map's information to find Tingle's island reliably and that's _NECESSARY_ to beat the game... well, let's just say that started a long, dark road I have willingly walked ever since.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 18, 2009)

Tobli from FFX-2. That fucker talks way to fucking fast and his voice just makes me want to strangle him.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Carth Onasi, from Knights of the Old Republic.  He was such a queer.



Glad I'm not the only who thought that.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 18, 2009)

every single ally in SF: Assult, they were always in trouble and needed me to be both in the air and in a cave at the same goddamn time.


----------



## Riptor (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, I had a hard time thinking about this for this thread and mine, but I've finally come to one conclusion: That piece of shit Cedric from King's Quest 5.

He's so useless, if it weren't for him accidentally taking a spell meant for you, I'd say he was deliberately trying to subtly fuck you over to the best of his ability.


----------



## Barak (Oct 19, 2009)

Cortana

OR THE FUCKING TF2 VOICES !!!!


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll second Adoring Fan and toss in Navi from Legend of Zelda also.

[yt]zmjppNkqszk[/yt]

If someone ported Adoring Fan into Fallout 3, people would have a lot of fun abusing him all over again.


----------



## Notebookpanda (Oct 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Tobli from FFX-2. That fucker talks way to fucking fast and his voice just makes me want to strangle him.



I remember running around chasing him for so many missions... X.x


----------



## xcliber (Oct 19, 2009)

It warms my heart to hear that people have found other video game characters that are more annoying than Tails. *hugs giant Tails plushie. "You see Tails? It could've been much worse."

Anyway, the most annoying game character? I'm sure there were a few that really got on my nerves, but I can't remember any of them off the top of my head....

OMG! Roy Cambell: "Press the action button to drop down."

Also, the dog from Duck Hunt isn't as annoying today as he used to be. I played Duck Hunt again for the first time in 10 years last weekend and went almost 11 rounds of '2-ducks' before the dog finally laughed at me... At which time, I felt like shooting him.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 19, 2009)

Big the Cat from Sonic Adventures


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

Barak said:


> OR THE FUCKING TF2 VOICES !!!!


 
YOU SHUT YOUR CANINE GOB. D:<

Sniper is married to GLADoS IRL.
ISN'T THAT AWESOME? <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Big the Cat from Sonic Adventures


Durrrh? Fwoggeee? Durrrrrrrrh? *slobber*   *self-shit* Durrrh???


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Durrrh? Fwoggeee? Durrrrrrrrh? *slobber* *self-shit* Durrrh???


 
"Self-shit" made me snicker out loud.

I cannot stand that they add characters that are literally retarded. Isn't it sick? They had a snake in that Disney film _The Wild _who was...like that.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 19, 2009)

Froggy? DU DU DUU


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> "Self-shit" made me snicker out loud.
> 
> I cannot stand that they add characters that are literally retarded. Isn't it sick? They had a snake in that Disney film _The Wild _who was...like that.


Leaving them out is "politically incorrect" (I think I'm going to be sick)


----------



## ferix (Oct 19, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I'll second Adoring Fan and toss in Navi from Legend of Zelda also.
> 
> [yt]zmjppNkqszk[/yt]


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH i hate that flying thing :S


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

ferix said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH i hate that flying thing :S


I'm having facial tics now...


----------



## MizuDoragon (Oct 25, 2009)

HEY! LISTEN! ... can you guess who I agree with yet?


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

The voices from Star Fox Command for the DS...or Cortana...Or the voices from animal crossing...

Character-wise: The secret boss in Super Mario RPG Lotss...Most annoying character I've ever come across.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 25, 2009)

The Guildmaster from Fable.

 "Your health is low, do you have any potions or food?"

 "Your mana is low, watch that!" 

"Try to get your combat multiplier even higher!" (read: you suck, try harder)

Although it was satisfying when 



Spoiler



you got to kill him.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 25, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> The Guildmaster from Fable.
> 
> "Your health is low, do you have any potions or food?"
> 
> ...



I actually found it useful, since I very rarely looked at my health bar during combat.

Though, doing the morally good version of that quest was actually much easier then the bad version.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

Holy shit...You reminded me of him...I'm gonna kill you. Although, in Fable 2, there is a funny piece of literature in which it says the Guildmaster if found to have the words "Your health is low" cut into his forehead. Good justice.

Forgot to add someone, the voice of Sonic in Sonic and the Secret Rings.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 25, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> Holy shit...You reminded me of him...I'm gonna kill you. Although, in Fable 2, there is a funny piece of literature in which it says the Guildmaster if found to have the words "Your health is low" cut into his forehead. Good justice.


Damn thats awesome.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 26, 2009)

Tidus. 

Fuck him and his stupid outfit.


----------



## Aetherebus (Oct 26, 2009)

"HEY! LISTEN! HEY! LISTEN!"
"HEY, GO DROWN YOURSELF!"
As for Starfox, I know a lot have said Tricky, but come on! What about the hovering snake peddler? "No that's too low!" That didn't get old?


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 26, 2009)

Tingle, hes a creep.

 I liked carth...


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 26, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> Tidus.
> 
> Fuck him and his stupid outfit.



http://finalfantasy.wikia.com/wiki/File:Vaan.PNG

Ahem


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> http://finalfantasy.wikia.com/wiki/File:Vaan.PNG
> 
> Ahem


A FF character being portrayed a as twink? Who'd of guessed.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> A FF character being portrayed a as twink? Who'd of guessed.



Yeah the main reason I disliked that game was because the protagonist was dressed like a metrosexual


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Yeah the main reason I disliked that game was because the protagonist was dressed like a metrosexual


 he dressed like he should be selling tricks at a Truck stop. Not a meterosexual at all.


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 26, 2009)

There are too many to list, but one sticks out like a sore thumb when it comes to more recent games...  How about Marumaro from *Blue Dragon*?  It's bad enough he's simply a bad, cheap, childish comic relief, but the English dub gave him a voice that's worse than nails on a chalkboard...

Don't know who I'm talking about?  Well, here's a pic.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Yeah the main reason I disliked that game was because the protagonist was dressed like a metrosexual



Wow, you disliked a game mainly because of the way a character was dressed? How... superficial.


----------



## Taernost (Oct 26, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> Wow, you disliked a game mainly because of the way a character was dressed? How... superficial.



Wonder if it's any better to dislike him for the creepy, creepy ribs they had on his character model... Of course, there's enough strict lack of character to him to justify disliking him for non-cosmetic reasons, but still.


----------



## MuShi (Oct 26, 2009)

all spark


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 26, 2009)

Eileen in Silent Hill 4.

Goddamnit. I like her character, but having to escort her (and her handbag) through SILENT HILL WORLD is not fun.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 26, 2009)

Taernost said:


> Wonder if it's any better to dislike him for the creepy, creepy ribs they had on his character model... Of course, there's enough strict lack of character to him to justify disliking him for non-cosmetic reasons, but still.



There's nothing wrong with disliking a character because of obnoxious clothing or odd body type, but an entire GAME because of the way one character looks? I dunno about that.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 26, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> Wow, you disliked a game mainly because of the way a character was dressed? How... superficial.



I can dislike a game because the protagonist's appearance makes me giggle and say "What were they thinking?" I think Vaan's appearance would have actually worked better if they buffed him up like they planned to.

Also Vaan's appearance was just the tip of the iceberg as to why I disliked that game. I just simplified it with one reason I found most people also hated.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I can dislike a game because the protagonist's appearance makes me giggle and say "What were they thinking?" I think Vaan's appearance would have actually worked better if they buffed him up like they planned to.
> 
> Also Vaan's appearance was just the tip of the iceberg as to why I disliked that game. I just simplified it with one reason I found most people also hated.



Of course you CAN dislike a game for that reason, I just think it's a little superficial were that the main reason.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 27, 2009)

any hydrogenous male in a video game gets my vote. ALL OF THEM.

Except squall perhaps he's cool.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 27, 2009)

Amy Rose, God does she have an annoying voice and irritable personality.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Oct 27, 2009)

liquid snake from mgs and his ability to not fuckin die. i still remember him say
"not yet snake, its not over yet"


----------



## Tycho (Oct 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> any hydrogenous male in a video game gets my vote. ALL OF THEM.
> 
> Except squall perhaps he's cool.



*AN*DROGYNOUS.


And Squall's an angsty twat.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Sonic.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 28, 2009)

All the citizens in HL2, Give a guy room to breathe damn it!


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 28, 2009)

Tycho said:


> *AN*DROGYNOUS.
> 
> 
> And Squall's an angsty twat.


 ooops my grammar fails when I am drunk. 
antisocial=/= anxt


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> any hydrogenous male in a video game gets my vote. ALL OF THEM.
> 
> Except squall perhaps he's cool.



Don't you mean androgynous? Disregard that, I suck cocks.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 28, 2009)

Etna, The Prinnies, Mid-Boss, Laharl, Vulcanus...There...I said it....Game was a fucking mazing...But the voices/characters....


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 28, 2009)

Zero from San Andreas.

Fuck you and your retarded toy airplane, motherfucker.

FUCK. YOU.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 28, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Don't you mean androgynous? Disregard that, I suck cocks.


 tha was dealt with allready.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 28, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Zero from San Andreas.
> 
> Fuck you and your retarded toy airplane, motherfucker.
> 
> FUCK. YOU.



TTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Fuck your crappy airplane controls GTA:SA


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 28, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Fuck your crappy airplane controls GTA:SA



The airplane controls just take a little practice. I spent roughly an hour doing that flight school mission just to master them.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 28, 2009)

Sophia and Pettita from Star Ocean Till The End of Time. They're useless. They sit there and add like 5 minutes of useless blabbering to each the storyline sequence and they're at level one when you get them. If you try and use them they have 200 HP and die in one hit. WTF is the point? :/


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 28, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> The airplane controls just take a little practice. I spent roughly an hour doing that flight school mission just to master them.



I hated the flight school, I mean, it was okay the first time, but being forced to do it every single playthrough just got annoying. I don't remember if the car one was mandatory, but at least you weren't forced to do the motorcycle school. 

And sure, if you got all gold you unlocked the Apache, but I never bothered using it because the jet was still the best. 

I just never liked forced tutorials in any game.

Oh yeah a character that sucks... umm... The mercenaries from act III in Diablo II were pretty useless I guess.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 28, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I hated the flight school, I mean, it was okay the first time, but being forced to do it every single playthrough just got annoying. I don't remember if the car one was mandatory, but at least you weren't forced to do the motorcycle school.
> 
> And sure, if you got all gold you unlocked the Apache, but I never bothered using it because the jet was still the best.
> 
> I just never liked forced tutorials in any game.



Rockstar North fucked up hard with the Flight School shit.  Same with the last part of the Driving School - that car handled like shit, you'd think its tires were greased.

Also, all the schools were buggy.


----------

